

Ethnologue - Explore the Languages of the World - l33tbro
http://www.ethnologue.com/

======
shervinafshar
Yes. It's a good source of information about languages of the world and SIL
(the organization behind it) is the authority for ISO 639-3 language codes[1].
Some experts criticize[2] their approaches on what should be classified as a
language and what should not (and should remain in the realm of dialects) as
well as religious missionary background of the organization.

[1]: [http://www-01.sil.org/iso639-3/](http://www-01.sil.org/iso639-3/)

[2]: [http://www.nytimes.com/2005/07/19/science/how-linguists-
and-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2005/07/19/science/how-linguists-and-
missionaries-share-a-bible-of-6912-languages.html)

Edit: Correct footnote numbering.

